# Are drinks really not included??



## davidmolliesmum

We've only ever cruised with disney, this year are thinking of 10 night Caribbean  from Cape liberty, weighing up pros and cons... Any advice greatly appreciated.... Will be me 33, DH 34 DS11 and DD9 traveling, 

Are soft drinks not included in cruise cost????


----------



## OKW Lover

davidmolliesmum said:


> Are soft drinks not included in cruise cost????



Correct.  You'll pay extra for that.


----------



## sam_gordon

You can purchase a package that gets you unlimited soft drinks, and there's another one that gives you soft drinks AND non-alcoholic drinks.  Then there's some that's water only, and two(?) levels of alcohol included drink packages.

Here's a PDF with the breakdown (including costs): http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/shared_assets/pdf/menus/beverage_packages.pdf


----------



## davidmolliesmum

sam_gordon said:


> You can purchase a package that gets you unlimited soft drinks, and there's another one that gives you soft drinks AND non-alcoholic drinks.  Then there's some that's water only, and two(?) levels of alcohol included drink packages.
> 
> Here's a PDF with the breakdown (including costs): http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/shared_assets/pdf/menus/beverage_packages.pdf



Fantastic thank you!


----------



## Pea's Mom

You can have coffee, tea, iced tea and tap water for free.  Premium coffees (i.e. Starbucks,etc), flavored teas, sodas, etc are part of various packages.  This is as recent as our 12/15/14 cruise.


----------



## sam_gordon

Please know that you don't HAVE to have a package (of any sort).  You can purchase drinks "a la carte" so to speak.  Packages only make sense (IMO) if you think you'll drink enough (or at least close to enough) to make it financially feasible.

On our cruise in June, DW & the kids all got the Royal Replenish (soda & non-alcohol).  I drink alcohol, but I didn't get a package.


----------



## holula

Some of the ships have the Freestyle machines also and offer more than just soda such as sparkling water, flavored water, powerade, lemonade etc. I LOVED having sparkling water!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

Thank you for all the advice!


----------



## Frozen2014

Pea's Mom said:


> You can have coffee, tea, iced tea and tap water for free.  Premium coffees (i.e. Starbucks,etc), flavored teas, sodas, etc are part of various packages.  This is as recent as our 12/15/14 cruise.



To confirm, are standard drinks such as regular coffee (i.e. non premium), soda and juice included in the Main Dining Room or say in the Windjammer?


----------



## shoney

Frozen2014 said:


> To confirm, are standard drinks such as regular coffee (i.e. non premium), soda and juice included in the Main Dining Room or say in the Windjammer?



Soda is not free.  You must pay for it.

Juice, not the fresh squeezed, is included at breakfast.


----------



## Frozen2014

shoney said:


> Soda is not free.  You must pay for it.
> 
> Juice, not the fresh squeezed, is included at breakfast.



And most important...what about regular coffee?


----------



## shoney

Frozen2014 said:


> And most important...what about regular coffee?



Yes. Regular coffee is free, too.


----------



## Pea's Mom

Frozen2014 said:


> To confirm, are standard drinks such as regular coffee (i.e. non premium), soda and juice included in the Main Dining Room or say in the Windjammer?



They are available in both the Main Dining room and Windjammer.


----------



## ronandannette

Pea's Mom said:


> They are available in both the Main Dining room and Windjammer.



Available but not necessarily included. Coffee, tea and milk are always available without charge in the MDR, buffet or through room service. Soda is ALWAYS an extra charge no matter where you order it.


----------



## Laz

My family and I have never purchased a drink package, but you have to take into account that we do not drink much alcohol and fancy coffees.  Any time I want something, I just walk into the Windjammer and grab a lemonade, coffee, water, etc.  I also get ice tea and coffee at dinner.  

If you enjoy alcoholic drinks or fancy coffees, then the packages may be cost effective for you.


----------



## mikelan6

I just returned from a week on the Oasis.  I had bought a twelve pack box of sodas at the grocery store, taped a luggage tag on the side and dropped it off with my luggage at the pier.  The box of cans made it to my cabin just fine, although one of the cans was slightly dented (it might have come that way).

I asked my cabin attendant for ice in my cabin (which was refilled twice daily) - and I did not need to buy the soda package.


----------



## ByKnight

If you consider the substantial price savings you can purchase almost any drink package and still save money over the disney cruise.  I would still like to do another cruise with disney but the price keeps going up and out of where it makes sense to me.  I am going on rccl in 32 days and it cost my family of four $1500 versus the $4000 it would have cost to go disney.  That is a lot of soda.


----------



## Jerseylicious

We are doing a 10 night from Cape a liberty this year!  We are booked on Liberty in October.


----------



## Andipandi

We've taken two 10 night cruises out of Cape Liberty.  Great cruise both times.  The beginning might be a little cold but they get you to the warmth real soon.  We have never bought the packages alcohol or soda.  If you're a big soda drinker it might be worth it.  We just bought all our drinks ala carte.  Have a great cruise!!


----------



## jenf22

Also not everyone in your party/cabin needs to buy the package.  On our RCL cruise only my husband bought the package.  So that's something to keep in mind if only one of you drinks soda.  I also got an Arnold Palmer from the Windjammer every non-breakfast meal we had there.  I had to ask for it, but they were happy to do it.


----------



## hoffman1

I bought the Royal Replenish package on our cruise on the Liberty of the Seas in November.  It turned out it was really not worth it for me.  There is not a freestyle machine on that ship.  It was really difficult to get sodas and bottled water.  Bartenders always acted aggravated when I asked for a bottle of water or soda and gave them my card.  At the MDR, I always asked for a soda but only actually was served it a couple of nights (even after reminding our server).  The fresh squeezed OJ at breakfast in the dining room was always warm so it wasn't even worth getting.  
If I am paying over $100 for a package, something as simple and cheap as soda and bottled water should be a little easier to access.


----------



## jillybabe

I thought the soft drinks by the pools are free and unlimited?


----------



## SevenWonkas

jillybabe said:


> I thought the soft drinks by the pools are free and unlimited?



Soda on Disney is free. On Royal, soda is extra.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

Jerseylicious said:


> We are doing a 10 night from Cape a liberty this year!  We are booked on Liberty in October.



We have just booked... 22nd oct 10 night from Cape!


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Couple questions:
Is ice tea that does not cost extra sweetened or unsweetened? 
How much do sodas/fresh juice/premium coffees cost per glass/can/bottle?
Do the ships carry Coke or Pepsi products? 
How is the free coffee? Is it gross like Nescafé?


----------



## anonymousegirl

I haven't cruise RCCL for a long time, but I did not like the watered-down fountain soda included in the package. I much prefer cold cans with fresh fizz.


----------



## karmacats

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> Couple questions:
> Is ice tea that does not cost extra sweetened or unsweetened?
> How much do sodas/fresh juice/premium coffees cost per glass/can/bottle?
> Do the ships carry Coke or Pepsi products?
> How is the free coffee? Is it gross like Nescafé?



iced tea is unsweetened.  there's sweeteners on the table or you can ask for them.  (i prefer real southern sweet tea myself, so i don't drink the iced tea onboard, but i've tasted it and it's not bad if you are ok with unsweetened tea.)

sodas are about $2 or $2.50 at a bar or dining room.  I think the fresh OJ is more - maybe $3 or $4.  Coffee drinks vary - i get frappuccinos or similar and they are about $4, depending on the size and type.  Virgin mocktails (like pina coladas) are also $4.  if your ship has the coke freestyle machines, there is no way to purchase soda by the glass from them - you can only use the machine if you have a package that includes soda.

royal carries coke products.  About a half dozen ships have the freestyle machines; the others have coke, diet coke, and sprite available in the dining rooms and bars.  Sometimes you can also get ginger ale at the bars/dining rooms - may depend on the package you have, and/or your server/bartender.

I don't drink coffee (other than frappuccinos), but i've heard the free coffee is pretty bad.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

karmacats said:


> iced tea is unsweetened.  there's sweeteners on the table or you can ask for them.  (i prefer real southern sweet tea myself, so i don't drink the iced tea onboard, but i've tasted it and it's not bad if you are ok with unsweetened tea.)  sodas are about $2 or $2.50 at a bar or dining room.  I think the fresh OJ is more - maybe $3 or $4.  Coffee drinks vary - i get frappuccinos or similar and they are about $4, depending on the size and type.  Virgin mocktails (like pina coladas) are also $4.  if your ship has the coke freestyle machines, there is no way to purchase soda by the glass from them - you can only use the machine if you have a package that includes soda.  royal carries coke products.  About a half dozen ships have the freestyle machines; the others have coke, diet coke, and sprite available in the dining rooms and bars.  Sometimes you can also get ginger ale at the bars/dining rooms - may depend on the package you have, and/or your server/bartender.  I don't drink coffee (other than frappuccinos), but i've heard the free coffee is pretty bad.



I really like unsweetened ice tea so that's great and I don't like coke products so a soda package would definitely not be good for me. 

I think an alcohol package would be better for us.  Anyone know how the prices run?


----------



## karmacats

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> I really like unsweetened ice tea so that's great and I don't like coke products so a soda package would definitely not be good for me.
> 
> I think an alcohol package would be better for us.  Anyone know how the prices run?



Hopefully this link works:

http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/shared_assets/pdf/menus/beverage_packages.pdf

The "select" package which includes beer, and wines up to $8, is $35/day.  the "premium" which includes beer, wine up to $12, and cocktails up to $12 is $49/day.  the "ultimate" for $55/day includes the premium package plus the "replenish" package, which is the non-alcoholic package that includes specialty coffee, virgin mocktails, fresh juice, and bottled water.  they all include soda, whether you want it or not.   

Keep in mind these prices are pre-gratuity, so when you purchase the package, around 15% will be added to the price.  i usually buy the replenish package (with the non-alcoholic specialty drinks) which is listed as $19/day, but ends up being more like $22 or $23/day.

Also, if you buy an alcohol package and then onboard purchase a drink that's more than the limit, like if you have a premium package but want a wine that costs more than $12/glass, you would just pay the difference.  So if your wine is $14, you'd just pay $2.  At least, that's the way it's supposed to work - not all the bartenders know and sometimes try to charge you the full price, but it seems like they have been mostly re-trained and seem to know how it works now.


----------



## Jerseylicious

davidmolliesmum said:


> We have just booked... 22nd oct 10 night from Cape!



Awesome!!!!! Join the Meet & Mingle on Cruise Critic!  see you onboard!!!


----------



## Laz

Last year on board the Jewel, they served Seattle's Best coffee. At least that what they claimed.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

Jerseylicious said:


> Awesome!!!!! Join the Meet & Mingle on Cruise Critic!  see you onboard!!!



Ooh how and where?


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Laz said:


> Last year on board the Jewel, they served Seattle's Best coffee. At least that what they claimed.


I love SB coffee! I hope so, we will be going on the Jewel.


----------



## Jerseylicious

davidmolliesmum said:


> Ooh how and where?



Become a member of CruiseCritic.com and look for where you sign up for the Meet & Mingle. Then once onboard, we will all be invited to the party and get to meet each other.  you can also go on the Roll Call area of the board and search for Liberty of the Seas, and our sail date, and start talking with people who will be on our cruise.


----------



## CPT Tripss

shoney said:


> Soda is not free.  You must pay for it.
> 
> Juice, not the fresh squeezed, is included at breakfast.



Well, it is not real fruit juice . . . It's fruit flavored drink.


----------



## mickeyhereicome

Thinking of jumping ship.  We are going on our 4th Disney cruise in April, but we feel we have run our course with DCL unless we try out European cruises, not in the budget just yet.  So thinking of trying out RCCL for next Feb.  Since my kids will be 7 and 6, I feel starting with a DreamWorks cruise is important.
So Royal Refreshment, is that soda of any kind anywhere or is that only on the ships that have the freestyle Coke machines?  Also, if the ship has the freestyle machines ( thinking of going on Allure of the Seas, does it?) are they in multiple spots or just near the pool deck like DCL? And I read you can bring soda on board with you, what else? Anything non-alcoholic? Also, what are the prices of driks, wine, beer, mixed, can I find these online somewhere?


----------



## sam_gordon

mickeyhereicome said:


> Thinking of jumping ship.  We are going on our 4th Disney cruise in April, but we feel we have run our course with DCL unless we try out European cruises, not in the budget just yet.  So thinking of trying out RCCL for next Feb.  Since my kids will be 7 and 6, I feel starting with a DreamWorks cruise is important.
> So Royal Refreshment, is that soda of any kind anywhere or is that only on the ships that have the freestyle Coke machines?  Also, if the ship has the freestyle machines ( thinking of going on Allure of the Seas, does it?) are they in multiple spots or just near the pool deck like DCL? And I read you can bring soda on board with you, what else? Anything non-alcoholic? Also, what are the prices of driks, wine, beer, mixed, can I find these online somewhere?


The Royal Refreshment gets you free soda at any place that serves soda.  That's at a bar, restaurant (specialty or MDR), or freestyle machines.  I believe the Allure has the machines in the Windjammer and on the promenade.

As far as bringing drinks on... you're technically only allowed to bring two bottles of wine per cabin on board.  However, many people have had luck bringing on a small supply of soda or water.  Sometimes you can put a luggage tag on it and give it to the porter, sometimes you have to carry it on with you.  Sometimes they don't allow any.  It depends on the port an time.  Depending on when you're going in April, they may be stricter since it's spring break time.

DW & I took a six pack of pepsi bottles and a six pack of water bottles, put them in a duffle bag and handed them to the porter before going on Oasis in 2013.  Yes, we got called to the "naughty" room, but were allowed to keep our liquids. 

For prices, try here: http://www.cruisewithgambee.com/royal-caribbean-drink/


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Anyone thinking of trying one of the adult beverage packages, DH & I had the Ultimate package when we sailed Allure for Thanksgiving 2013.  The packages were braaaaand new then.  We LOVED it!  The convenience alone was worth every nickel!  We got into the habit of anytime we were headed back to our room we'd stop by a bar to get a bottle of water for each of us.  We filled our refrigerator quickly which was fabulous.  I think we may have gotten close to the break-even point over the week between what we consumed vs. what we paid.  The bottled water may have tipped us to the good.  The value for us was truly in the convenience.  Our bar tab was completely prepaid before we ever set sail = no wincing when we get the final account statement at the end of the week.  Loved not schlepping any liquids onboard.  

I only wish Disney would offer this type of thing!  We're thinking more and more we'd like to hit Oasis in the fall.  You can bet your bottom we'll sail with the Ultimate package again!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

Do you buy the package for the full time of the cruise or can you buy it for last few days etc?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

davidmolliesmum said:


> Do you buy the package for the full time of the cruise or can you buy it for last few days etc?



When we got the beverage package in late 2013 (over a year ago) we bought it for the entire cruise well ahead of the sail date.  They do still have tables, kiosks, etc. out on embarkation day to add beverage packages.  I want to say they were out at least until the end of the 2nd day selling the packages.  We took advantage of our adult beverages a LOT sooooo...little fuzzy beyond that....LOL!  I know there's a point where they stop selling them.  Maybe the 3rd or 4th day?  When you buy the packages I don't remember there being an option to specify a number of days. 

Wish I had a more difinitive answer for you.  Honestly, I know it's a lot of money.  I remembered looking at it when I was thinking about adding and I was sooooo shocked by the size of that $$.  I was thinking, "No way.  Just no way."  Read a lot on CC from people who had used the packages.  One lady who cruised solo kept a running tab of what she ordered, when she ordered it, what the price would've been, then did the math against the cost of the package.  It seemed like she was drinking a LOT and still coming up around break-even.  In reading she said many times how she tried something she wouldn't normally consider because she could.  I thought that was an interesting twist to consider.  One thing DH & I love about our Disney cruises is Mixology and the opportunity to try different things we wouldn't normally spend on.  Lots of people also said they didn't feel like they quite drank as much as they paid for the package but I didn't see one of those people say they regretted having gotten the package.  None of them said they made a mistake.  They all said the convenience made it worthwhile.  That's how I feel.  I didn't keep a list or a tally.  On the 7 night cruise I know at least 1 day we drank NO alcohol and a couple were only a few drinks each.  But, we also had days where I know we beat the house on the tally.  In all, it comes down to that convenience.  There is a value in convenience.


----------



## sam_gordon

davidmolliesmum said:


> Do you buy the package for the full time of the cruise or can you buy it for last few days etc?


I think there has to be four days left on the cruise for you to purchase the package (and it would be pro-rated for how ever many days left).


----------



## davidmolliesmum

I'm the only one who drinks alcohol so would be looking at getting a package for me to include cocktails, are speciality coffees included? Think that's would make it worth my while....


----------



## sweetpee_1993

davidmolliesmum said:


> I'm the only one who drinks alcohol so would be looking at getting a package for me to include cocktails, are speciality coffees included? Think that's would make it worth my while....


I know for sure Starbucks is not included.  Not sure about other locations.


----------



## Trekker

sweetpee_1993 said:


> I know for sure Starbucks is not included. Not sure about other locations.



I was under the impression that Starbucks's was included in the Replenish package and the Ultimate package - can anyone else confirm if this is true or not?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Trekker said:


> I was under the impression that Starbucks's was included in the Replenish package and the Ultimate package - can anyone else confirm if this is true or not?


This may have been something that was tweeked since we did the Ultimate package.  We were like the 1st or 2nd sailing on Allure under the package restructure.  A lot of the crew still didn't know how to go about ringing us up.  When we used the package in November 2013 Starbucks was a no.  I asked.  I'm a Starbucks addict in my daily life so a Starbucks at sea had to happen.  They told me no.  But, on the same note, I ordered a cocktail that was $22.  ((double Stoli Elit White Russian))  You're supposed to be charged the difference between the package per cocktail limit and the price of the drink, in this case: $10.  We were charged the full $22.


----------



## sam_gordon

Trekker said:


> I was under the impression that Starbucks's was included in the Replenish package and the Ultimate package - can anyone else confirm if this is true or not?


It depends on the ship.  If the ship has a stand alone Starbucks kiosk (Allure, Oasis, others?), then it's not included.  If they serve Starbucks coffee as part of the Cafe Promenade, then it IS included.   My trip on Oasis... no Starbucks.  My trip on Freedom... Starbucks.


----------



## RKKUNK

We were on the Allure last April and had the Royal Replenish and Starbucks was not included in that. My husband is a big Starbucks fan. With the Royal Replenish he could just order a coffee drink at the cafe in the Promenade and while it wasn't Starbucks he still enjoyed it and I think that is where he broke even on the package. That and all of the bottled water he drank. For me it wasn't really worth it.


----------



## tinkerone

so if we purchased one replenish package for me can dh get drinks for me or do i have to be present to show the card?  he likes to walk around while i read and he always brings drinks back.  how would that work?


----------



## sam_gordon

tinkerone said:


> so if we purchased one replenish package for me can dh get drinks for me or do i have to be present to show the card?  he likes to walk around while i read and he always brings drinks back.  how would that work?


Your seapass (which he would have to present to get the free drinks) has your picture encoded on it.  The bartenders could look and see that he's not you.  Whether they do anything about it... ??

Another option is to present both seapasses, let them know to charge one drink on his card and get your drink with your card.  I don't know if that will work or not (I would assume so since it should show both of you in the same cabin).


----------



## bumbershoot

You can buy the packages if there are 4 more days left.



sweetpee_1993 said:


> Loved not schlepping any liquids onboard.



Definitely a good point.


----------



## bumbershoot

tinkerone said:


> so if we purchased one replenish package for me can dh get drinks for me or do i have to be present to show the card?  he likes to walk around while i read and he always brings drinks back.  how would that work?



DH and I have been able to use each others cards, but we tend to be using BOTH cards.  So if I wanted a latte and he wanted a mocha (plus some bottled water), I could take both cards and get it all.  (though on Vision the Cafe people were getting irritable about getting water AND coffee at the same time, but whatever)  We only do this a day or so into the cruise, once the people in question have seen us both together and know our faces.  And the staff are AMAZING at getting to know faces.  On Freedom on the first night I got a bottle of water (as did DH) and a certain beer (paying OOP because we just get Replenish).  I think it was 5 nights in and I went back to the same bar and got that bartender, and he knew exactly what I probably wanted AND that I had a husband who probably wanted water as well (DH wasn't with me).  Amazing.


----------



## bumbershoot

davidmolliesmum said:


> I'm the only one who drinks alcohol so would be looking at getting a package for me to include cocktails, are speciality coffees included? Think that's would make it worth my while....



The Ultimate is the only alcohol-containing package that includes "speciality coffees".  

Going forward let's pretend like they say "espresso drinks" instead of the confusing "specialty coffees".  Then we have to define "Starbucks".

On Oasis and Allure there are official, mermaid-logo, branded "Starbucks" places onboard.  They sell Starbucks espresso drinks.

On all ships, including Oasis and Allure, there are places like Cafe Promenade or Latte-tudes, that sell espresso drinks.  On Freedom it seemed to be Starbucks brand espresso.  On other ships it seems to be Seattle's Best.  Might be other brands on other ships.  But the espresso drinks at those locations aren't "Starbucks".  

If you're on Oasis or Allure, to get the espresso drinks that are included in Replenish and Ultimate, you go to the Latte-tudes or Promenade espresso stand location.  You canNOT get it at "Starbucks".

On all the other ships, wherever it is that they have the espresso machine, you can use Replenish and Ultimate for espresso drinks.


It gets hard to describe because people use "Starbucks" to mean both "espresso I get from A Starbucks" and also "generic espresso".  Like Xerox or Coke.  It's become a generic word (OK not Xerox so much anymore LOL).  But with the Replenish and Ultimate packages, you cannot use it that way.  You might very well end up with an iced latte made with Starbucks espresso; but you aren't getting it FROM the Starbucks onboard the two ships with a Starbucks location.


----------



## Trekker

sam_gordon said:


> It depends on the ship. If the ship has a stand alone Starbucks kiosk (Allure, Oasis, others?), then it's not included. If they serve Starbucks coffee as part of the Cafe Promenade, then it IS included. My trip on Oasis... no Starbucks. My trip on Freedom... Starbucks.



Thank you!  We are on FOS so my Starbucks should be included!


----------



## sam_gordon

Trekker said:


> Thank you!  We are on FOS so my Starbucks should be included!


Yup!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

bumbershoot said:


> It gets hard to describe because people use "Starbucks" to mean both "espresso I get from A Starbucks" and also "generic espresso".  *Like Xerox or Coke.  It's become a generic word (OK not Xerox so much anymore LOL).*  But with the Replenish and Ultimate packages, you cannot use it that way.  You might very well end up with an iced latte made with Starbucks espresso; but you aren't getting it FROM the Starbucks onboard the two ships with a Starbucks location.



Hahaha!  Think ya just dated yourself on that one.  LOL!  I feel ya!


----------



## bumbershoot

I'm ancient.  

The espresso question is one of the hardest ones to clearly explain.  It's really too bad they didn't just allow packages to be used at THE Starbucks on Oasis and Allure.  Would make matters much more simple.


----------



## Dug720

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Hahaha!  Think ya just dated yourself on that one.  LOL!  I feel ya!



Heck, I would love it if the people I work with used "Xerox". They are all old-school enough they say "rizzo".


----------



## Dug720

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Hahaha!  Think ya just dated yourself on that one.  LOL!  I feel ya!



Heck, I would love it if the people I work with used "Xerox". They are all old-school enough they say "rizzo".


----------



## Dug720

Sorry for the double post. :/


----------



## E ticket rider

SevenWonkas said:


> Soda on Disney is free. On Royal, soda is extra.


If you compare the price difference between RCCL (factoring in purchasing soda packages for your whole party) and DCL for similar itineraries, you'll find that DCL's soda isn't as "free" as you think it is...  Also, DCL charges for sodas ordered at a bar, from a deck/theater server or from room service.  The soda included in your cruise fare is from the self service stations on the pool deck, in Cabanas or in the MDRs.


----------



## bumbershoot

sam_gordon said:


> If they serve Starbucks coffee as part of the Cafe Promenade, then it IS included.



And all ships have a Lattetudes or CP place with espresso, so there's always a place to get an espresso type of drink included in Replenish or Ultimate packages.  

Might be Starbucks *brand beans*, might be Illy *brand beans*, might be Seattle's Best espresso etc...but it's a caffeine-delivery system which is what counts for me.


----------



## Trekker

This is awesome!


bumbershoot said:


> And all ships have a Lattetudes or CP place with espresso, so there's always a place to get an espresso type of drink included in Replenish or Ultimate packages


----------



## bumbershoot

I realized I missed some words, so I clarified above.  It's not "a Starbucks", but "a place that might use Starbucks beans or Illy beans etc etc".  It's more generic.  

Only Oasis and Allure have The Starbucks places onboard, but O and A *also* have the generic places as well.  And the generic places are where you can use the beverage packages (Replenish and Ultimate for the espresso drinks).


----------



## Ned Land

So it sounds like most folks are here are fans of the packages. I'm surprised because the prices seem absolutely outrageous to me. For my 8-day cruise, my family of three would be charged $456 (plus tax I assume) for unlimited soda and bottled water. Where we live, we can regularly buy a 2-liter of coke/pepsi for $1.  Our family goes through an above average amount of soda per week. We probably consume 2 bottles per week.

If I pay al la carte, my family would need to drink 76 cokes each on this cruise (assuming the price is $2 each) to make the package worth it. That is 9.5 cokes per day. I think that would kill me.


----------



## bumbershoot

What package are you looking at? There is no package that is only bottled water and sodas.


----------



## bumbershoot

OK I'm on the computer now instead of my phone.  

You're looking at Replenish.  That's soda, bottled water (not Evian for the drinks packages), sparkling water, espresso and fancy tea drinks from the espresso stands onboard (including fancy hot chocolates, frappucinos, etc), fresh squeezed OJ at breakfast, and non-alcoholic cocktails (so frozen virgin drinks and things like that).  You can see why that package is 19/night plus 18% tip (the tip is plunked right onto your purchase price of any of the drinks/water packages...no extra tip at the time of ordering a drink is needed).

If all you want is soda, look at the Refreshment package, which is 4.50/night for those 17 and under, and 6.50/night for those 18 and up.  

If you want bottled water, you can buy a water package, which gives you 1L bottles of Evian, delivered to your room.  $39 for 12 bottles and $69 for 24 bottles.

If you're on Vision class, and not in a suite or panoramic oceanview rooms, you will NOT have a fridge, however, so that water will need to be consumed at room temperature.

The *water* packages can be shared (the case or two is/are delivered to your room and stays there), so if everyone is big into Evian, go for one of those, if the other packages don't work for you!


----------



## SevenWonkas

E ticket rider said:


> If you compare the price difference between RCCL (factoring in purchasing soda packages for your whole party) and DCL for similar itineraries, you'll find that DCL's soda isn't as "free" as you think it is...  Also, DCL charges for sodas ordered at a bar, from a deck/theater server or from room service.  The soda included in your cruise fare is from the self service stations on the pool deck, in Cabanas or in the MDRs.



I'm sorry, "included" would have been a better term.  and you're right, there are places on DCL that you still have to pay for soda. I also realize that you are paying quite a premium on DCL for the included sodas. We've sailed Royal nine times, and know it's still cheaper to get the soda package on Royal than to get the soda with DCL. For what it's worth, we never do the beverage packages on Royal. It's just not a big deal to us. I'm fine with water and lemonade and DH might purchase one or two sodas the whole week.


----------



## tinkerone

if you get the soda package do you have to tote the cup around with you?  how does that work?


----------



## bumbershoot

tinkerone said:


> if you get the soda package do you have to tote the cup around with you?  how does that work?



If you are on a ship with the Freestyle machines and you want to use those machines, you do need the cup. If you just want a coke or something simple, go to any bar and show your sea pass card to get a fountain soda from the bartender.


----------



## Ciandella915

Soft drinks aren't included, but RCL has something similar to the Disney refillable resort mugs. You purchase the chipped cup for the duration of your trip, and they have CocaCola freestyle machines on board for refills. I actually really loved my cup... they were pretty fun looking!


----------



## Ciandella915

tinkerone said:


> if you get the soda package do you have to tote the cup around with you?  how does that work?


If you have the cup, they put a sticker on your SeaPass card that denotes that. You can show that card at dinner, etc to tell them you have the package, so you're not bringing your big ol' cup to formal dinner night.


----------



## Maleficent Dragon

Just an FYI, the tea tastes horrible.  Like fishy water.


----------



## Kenny1113

Ned Land said:


> So it sounds like most folks are here are fans of the packages. I'm surprised because the prices seem absolutely outrageous to me. For my 8-day cruise, my family of three would be charged $456 (plus tax I assume) for unlimited soda and bottled water. Where we live, we can regularly buy a 2-liter of coke/pepsi for $1.  Our family goes through an above average amount of soda per week. We probably consume 2 bottles per week.
> 
> If I pay al la carte, my family would need to drink 76 cokes each on this cruise (assuming the price is $2 each) to make the package worth it. That is 9.5 cokes per day. I think that would kill me.



I'm with you-$40 for 12 pack of water??  I bought a 24 pack at publix and brought it on my dCL for less than $4!


----------



## IndyRnRfan

Ned Land said:


> So it sounds like most folks are here are fans of the packages. I'm surprised because the prices seem absolutely outrageous to me. For my 8-day cruise, my family of three would be charged $456 (plus tax I assume) for unlimited soda and bottled water. Where we live, we can regularly buy a 2-liter of coke/pepsi for $1.  Our family goes through an above average amount of soda per week. We probably consume 2 bottles per week.
> 
> If I pay al la carte, my family would need to drink 76 cokes each on this cruise (assuming the price is $2 each) to make the package worth it. That is 9.5 cokes per day. I think that would kill me.


I believe the cost is $2.50 per coke. I think that is what my wife paid on FoTS in feb. don't forget the other drinks you get with that $20 as well.  Unless you drink tap water all day, you'll spend $20 in a heartbeat drinking on a ship.  I'll go through 3-4 glasses of whatever I'm drinking just at dinner.


----------



## IndyRnRfan

Kenny1113 said:


> I'm with you-$40 for 12 pack of water??  I bought a 24 pack at publix and brought it on my dCL for less than $4!


I'm with you on that high price of water.  I think that is ridiculous.  However, when you take into consideration the price you pay for a Disney cruise vs. Rccl I'd pay $40 for a 12 pack and save 2 grand on the cruise.


----------



## bumbershoot

Kenny1113 said:


> I'm with you-$40 for 12 pack of water??  I bought a 24 pack at publix and brought it on my dCL for less than $4!



Did you know that Disney has water packages as well?  Same Evian. About the same price.  Not everyone has the time to grab water, can grab enough water (we ran out inside of 2 days on our last 4 nighter on Dream), wants to carry all that water on, etc.  We have purchased Evian packages on both Disney and Royal, and the prices are not far apart.



IndyRnRfan said:


> I believe the cost is $2.50 per coke. I think that is what my wife paid on FoTS in feb. don't forget the other drinks you get with that $20 as well.  Unless you drink tap water all day, you'll spend $20 in a heartbeat drinking on a ship.  I'll go through 3-4 glasses of whatever I'm drinking just at dinner.



I tried to spell that out for ned land before, but I think he's gone from the thread.  Anyone going from the math in his post is going from a wrong basis, as there is NO package with just water and soda.

Water package yes.

Soda package yes.

Bottled water, sparkling water, soda, espresso drinks and Tazo tea, fresh-squeezed OJ...yes.  THAT is the package ned's pricing breakdown was from.

Then Select, Premium, and Ultimate.


----------



## bumbershoot

IndyRnRfan said:


> when you take into consideration the price you pay for a Disney cruise vs. Rccl I'd pay $40 for a 12 pack and save 2 grand on the cruise.



Yep.

Even if you're saving $500 it's great.


----------



## Ned Land

I'm being quoted some, so I feel the need to explain my comments. I get that a package of soda and water would also include real juice (as opposed to Kool-Aid or Tang or whatever they serve at breakfast), and non-alcoholic beverages. I failed to mention it because it just would not be much of a benefit to my family. We would not really drink much beyond soda and water. For others, this may be a huge benefit. My wife and I don't drink alcohol so no matter what they serve us, we would never come close to getting a $456 benefit. If we were going some place warm like the Caribbean, we would be drinking quite a bit more to stay hydrated and maybe a package would be something to consider. However, we are going to Norway.

I guess we all should be glad they have these packages as they are ultimately keeping the cruise prices low and making a fortune off the profit.


----------



## Dug720

I've decided I'm getting a package for my Alaska cruise this summer (debating between the Premium and the Ultimate...it would be nice if you could see which liquors are included on each as the coffee is negligible for me, but I would hate to get the Premium only to find out that what I want is only covered on the Ultimate) for the simple reason of it allows me to budget in advance AND have the freedom to get what I want. Last year I opted not to get the package on HAL, and it was constant maths as the cruise got closer to the end - the running group did a lot of socializing in the bars, so I spent more than I'd anticipated, and I knew I had a full day in Seattle before a red-eye back - as to what I could or couldn't get. This year I'd rather go ahead and pay up front and not have to worry about it.


----------



## bumbershoot

Ned Land said:


> I'm being quoted some, so I feel the need to explain my comments. I get that a package of soda and water would also include real juice (as opposed to Kool-Aid or Tang or whatever they serve at breakfast), and non-alcoholic beverages. I failed to mention it because it just would not be much of a benefit to my family. We would not really drink much beyond soda and water.



So then the Replenish package is NOT for you.

There's the Refreshment package, which is soda.  And then there are water packages, which are 12 or 24 packs of one liter bottles of water that are delivered to your stateroom on the first day and are then yours to do what you wish with.

Get the soda package for each, get a water package or two (and bring some reusable water bottles so you can decant the liter bottles), be happy.  Don't worry about the package that isn't good for your family.  

Select, Premium, and Ultimate, and also Refreshment, are totally inappropriate for my family.  I don't worry about them or think much more about them, I just don't get them.


----------



## sambycat

can anyone point me to a link showing what the choices are? like, when you say premium coffee (starbucks) included, i'm (sadly) assuming this is just straight coffee, not a latte or cappuccino right? and are the wines by the glass weird gross noname boxed wines?


----------



## bumbershoot

You mean in the packages?

http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/shared_assets/pdf/menus/beverage_packages.pdf

I don't like to call it premium coffee. It's espresso based drinks. Go to the espresso bar, order what you want, it's included in replenish and ultimate packages. Frappucino, mocha, hot chocolate (not the packets you mix with water but the kind you'd get at an espresso place), chai, etc.


I know nothing about the wines by the glass.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

mikelan6 said:


> I just returned from a week on the Oasis.  I had bought a twelve pack box of sodas at the grocery store, taped a luggage tag on the side and dropped it off with my luggage at the pier.  The box of cans made it to my cabin just fine, although one of the cans was slightly dented (it might have come that way).
> 
> I asked my cabin attendant for ice in my cabin (which was refilled twice daily) - and I did not need to buy the soda package.



Excellent advice and idea.

Also you're basically paying the soft drink package when you board Disney - RC just separates the cost for people who don't want to pay for soda.  Bring your own though, save some money put it towards another cruise!


----------



## sambycat

i'm sure their pricing is such that if one had one or two lattes/espressos, a cocktail, a glass of wine or two with dinner and say sparkling water all day every day, that ultimate package ($55/day) is cheaper? it's weird to think we may pay another $800 for beverages? usually we do (I do ha!) a wine package and then may have a cocktail each day and a coffee, but the husband drinks lots of soda and that stuff. i'll have to do the math but i can't imagine they haven't priced things so that the packages are the better deal


----------



## Denise W

CampbellzSoup said:


> Excellent advice and idea.
> 
> Also you're basically paying the soft drink package when you board Disney - RC just separates the cost for people who don't want to pay for soda.  Bring your own though, save some money put it towards another cruise!


When DCL started they charged for soda like all the other cruise lines do (we were on the sixth sailing of the Magic). It took them a while, but they then installed the self service areas and rolled the price of soda into the cruise price. At least on other lines you have different choices on which beverages to buy, if any.
Denise


----------



## bumbershoot

sambycat said:


> i'm sure their pricing is such that if one had one or two lattes/espressos, a cocktail, a glass of wine or two with dinner and say sparkling water all day every day, that ultimate package ($55/day) is cheaper? it's weird to think we may pay another $800 for beverages? usually we do (I do ha!) a wine package and then may have a cocktail each day and a coffee, but the husband drinks lots of soda and that stuff. i'll have to do the math but i can't imagine they haven't priced things so that the packages are the better deal



Value depends on your usage. I have maybe a drink per day, so the alcohol containing packages will never be a good deal for me. Even Replenish doesn't really work, since I have to change my coffee habits to get a second latte in etc.

Royal did recently raise the price of booze (along with some other lines) so it's easier to make it work.

Remember that you would be paying extra for all the same drinks on Disney (in case you are comparing) except for soda.


----------



## Madame

Denise W said:


> When DCL started they charged for soda like all the other cruise lines do (we were on the sixth sailing of the Magic). It took them a while, but they then installed the self service areas and rolled the price of soda into the cruise price. At least on other lines you have different choices on which beverages to buy, if any.
> Denise



Yes. & if you only drink root beer like my kids you end up paying oop for your root beer & the rolled-into the price soda for everyone else


----------



## dashofsunshine

We did the alcohol package on our honeymoon on the Freedom last year. I urge you to price it out and really think about how much you will need to drink every day in order to justify the cost. We were pretty heavy drinkers (I had surgery in November, so no longer - but anyway), but we don't drink soda - so all we got the package for was alcohol and water. That being said, 6-7 drinks a day is so much. At least, it was for us. The first few days were great, but by the third or fourth day of our seven day cruise, I was dehydrated, hungover, and had heartburn  never wanted to see alcohol again, haha! But we had paid so much for it, so... You see the dilemma. Just remember that by the third or fourth day, you may be totally sick of alcohol!


----------



## bumbershoot

Dash, they have raised drink prices in the meantime, while keeping package prices basically the same, so you have to drink fewer drinks to break even. Which is sort of a bad news good new situation lol.




I do want to state that officially we are not supposed to bring water or soda on board royal. It's unlikely to be a problem outside spring break time cruises, but officially the only drinks we can bring are two normal-sized bottles of wine per stateroom.



Oh, and I was sick of lattes, trying to break even with Replenish. Bottled waters and lattes were my staple, but I don't normally drink two lattes per day. Having a caff in the morning and decaf at night (though buying a shot of Baileys for it one night was nice) was just too much milk for me.

In the future I will get a water package and buy everything else a la carte.


----------

